# 철수가 다리가 길다



## actively

안녕하세요, 
한국어 학습하면서 헷갈리는 부분이 있었는데, 설명을 부탁드립니다.
저 말고 다른 외국인들도 아래의 문장에 헷갈려 하더라고요.

"철수가 다리가 길다." 
이 문장에는 '이중 주어'가 있어서 순서를 바꿔 성립돼서,
"다리가 철수가 길다."가 된다는데 이중 주어와 성립이 왜 가능한지
설명하고 기본 원칙을 설명해주실 수 있나요? 감사합니다.


----------



## nagomi

Sorry, I don't understand what you meant by 이중 주어.

it just seems to me "철수 has long legs." and it is correct.
But it does have a nuance to indicate 철수 is the one (probably among a group of people) who has long legs. 
so, it is specific.

but "다리가 철수가 길다" seems just wrong, and doesn't make sense.
the sentence simply have two subjects and the order is backward. if it were translated, it would be: "legs are 철수 is long." (as you probably know, given your Korean proficiency, which is amazing.)

and actually, a lot of Korean sentences are not very clear, generally.
because Korean language is very context dependent. 

can you try that again in English? or add more clarity to your question please.


----------



## grimbergen

actively said:


> 안녕하세요,
> 한국어 학습하면서 헷갈리는 부분이 있었는데, 설명을 부탁드립니다.
> 저 말고 다른 외국인들도 아래의 문장에 헷갈려 하더라고요.
> 
> "철수가 다리가 길다."
> 이 문장에는 '이중 주어'가 있어서 순서를 바꿔 성립돼서,
> "다리가 철수가 길다."가 된다는데 이중 주어와 성립이 왜 가능한지
> 설명하고 기본 원칙을 설명해주실 수 있나요? 감사합니다.



안녕하세요! 한국어 문장을 멋지게 구사하시네요 =)

사실 '이중 주어' 개념은 일반적으로 한국인들에게 친숙한 개념인 것 같지는 않습니다. actively씨 덕분에 제가 간단히 알아본 바에 따르면, "철수가 다리가 길다"에서 주어를 가리키는 조사 '가'가 두 번 쓰여서 "철수가"와 "다리가" 이렇게 두개의 주어가 보입니다. 그런데 이 문장을 크게 보면 "철수가 [다리가 길다]"로 볼 수 있죠. "철수가"는 전체 문장의 주어이고, "다리가 길다"는 서술어입니다. 그런데 서술어 안에 "다리가"라는 주어가 들어가 있는 셈이죠. 같은 형태로는 대표적으로 "코끼리가 코가 길다"가 있어요. 하지만, 이러한 이중주어 구문은 국어학자들 사이에서 논란이 있는 것으로 보입니다. 이중주어 구문의 뜻이 명확하지 않다는 것이죠. 
일반적인 한국인인 저의 입장에서 보더라도 "철수는 다리가 길다"(여기에서 '는'은 차이의 의미를 강조하죠. 예를 들어 영희는 평범하거나 다리가 짧은 편인데 철수는 대조적으로 다리가 길다는 뜻)라든지 아니면 "철수의 다리가 길다"라고 쓸 것 같네요.

"다리가 철수가 길다"는 잘못된 문장입니다. 아마도 전체 주어인 "철수가"와 서술절의 주어인 "다리가"를 바꿔쓸 경우 문장 형태만으로는 차이가 없어서 이중구문 형태가 문제가 될 수 있다는 점을 지적하려고 한 설명이 아닐까 싶네요.

If you have any difficulty understanding this paragraph, tell me so that I can explain in English.


----------



## actively

grimbergen said:


> 안녕하세요! 한국어 문장을 멋지게 구사하시네요 =)
> 
> 사실 '이중 주어' 개념은 일반적으로 한국인들에게 친숙한 개념인 것 같지는 않습니다. actively씨 덕분에 제가 간단히 알아본 바에 따르면, "철수가 다리가 길다"에서 주어를 가리키는 조사 '가'가 두 번 쓰여서 "철수가"와 "다리가" 이렇게 두개의 주어가 보입니다. 그런데 이 문장을 크게 보면 "철수가 [다리가 길다]"로 볼 수 있죠. "철수가"는 전체 문장의 주어이고, "다리가 길다"는 서술어입니다. 그런데 서술어 안에 "다리가"라는 주어가 들어가 있는 셈이죠. 같은 형태로는 대표적으로 "코끼리가 코가 길다"가 있어요. 하지만, 이러한 이중주어 구문은 국어학자들 사이에서 논란이 있는 것으로 보입니다. 이중주어 구문의 뜻이 명확하지 않다는 것이죠.
> 일반적인 한국인인 저의 입장에서 보더라도 "철수는 다리가 길다"(여기에서 '는'은 차이의 의미를 강조하죠. 예를 들어 영희는 평범하거나 다리가 짧은 편인데 철수는 대조적으로 다리가 길다는 뜻)라든지 아니면 "철수의 다리가 길다"라고 쓸 것 같네요.
> 
> "다리가 철수가 길다"는 잘못된 문장입니다. 아마도 전체 주어인 "철수가"와 서술절의 주어인 "다리가"를 바꿔쓸 경우 문장 형태만으로는 차이가 없어서 이중구문 형태가 문제가 될 수 있다는 점을 지적하려고 한 설명이 아닐까 싶네요.
> 
> If you have any difficulty understanding this paragraph, tell me so that I can explain in English.





nagomi said:


> Sorry, I don't understand what you meant by 이중 주어.
> 
> it just seems to me "철수 has long legs." and it is correct.
> But it does have a nuance to indicate 철수 is the one (probably among a group of people) who has long legs.
> so, it is specific.
> 
> but "다리가 철수가 길다" seems just wrong, and doesn't make sense.
> the sentence simply have two subjects and the order is backward. if it were translated, it would be: "legs are 철수 is long." (as you probably know, given your Korean proficiency, which is amazing.)
> 
> and actually, a lot of Korean sentences are not very clear, generally.
> because Korean language is very context dependent.
> 
> can you try that again in English? or add more clarity to your question please.



두 분 모두에게 대단히 감사드립니다! 설명해주신 덕분에 이해가 잘 됐어요


----------



## mink-shin

Hi, Actively.

안녕하세요. Actively님. Grimbergen님이 말씀하신대로 굉장히 학계에서도 논란이 많은 부분이에요. 학자들이 다 그렇듯 일반인들이 생각하기에 쓸 데가 없고(useless) 불필요한(unnecessarily) 주제로 많이들 싸우죠.

저는 그 중 한가지 학설을 소개해 드리려고 해요.

그 학설의 이론이 저로서는 Actively님에게 도움이 될 거라고 생각하기 때문이에요.

우선 '다리가 철수가 길다'는 몰라도 '다리는 철수가 길다'는 맞는 표현이에요.

우리말에서 보조사 '는'은 문맥(context)에 따라 세가지 의미가 있는데,



> 1 .
> (받침 없는 체언이나 부사어, 연결 어미 ‘-아’, ‘-게’, ‘-지’, ‘-고’ 합성 동사의 선행 요소 따위의 뒤에 붙어) 어떤 대상이 다른 것과 *대조*됨을 나타내는 보조사.
> 사과는 먹어도 배는 먹지 마라.
> 산에는 눈 내리고 들에는 비 내린다.
> 비가 많이는 오지 않았다.
> 2 .
> (받침 없는 체언 뒤에 붙어) 문장 속에서 어떤 대상이 *화제*임을 나타내는 보조사.
> 나는 학생이다.
> 편지는 “형님 보십시오”로 시작하였다.
> 나는 거칠 것 없는 바다의 사나이다.
> 3 .
> (받침 없는 체언이나 부사어, 일부 연결 어미 뒤에 붙어) *강조*의 뜻을 나타내는 보조사.
> 아무리 바쁘더라도 식사는 해야지.
> 놀러 가더라도 멀리는 가지 마라.
> 갑자기 비가 오니까는 사람들이 건물 안으로 들어갔지.
> 출처 : 표준대국어사전



여기서는 '대조'의 의미로 사용되었다고 보시면 되요. 다른건 몰라도 다리만큼은 철수가 길다는 표현이에요.

이제 아까 말하려고 했던 이론을 설명해드릴게요.



> 주어
> <언어> 주요 문장 성분의 하나로, 술어가 나타내는 동작이나 상태의 주체가 되는 말. ‘철수가 운동을 한다.’에서 ‘철수가’ 따위이다. [비슷한 말] 세움말ㆍ임자말1.
> 출처 : 표준대국어사전



표준대국어사전에 따르면 주어는 문장에서 "술어(predicate)가 나타내는 동작이나 상태의 주체가 되는 말"이에요.

이를 고려해서 판단하면 "철수가 다리가 길다"에서 술어(predicate)는 '길다'이고 그것의 주체는 '다리'입니다. 그렇기 때문에 "철수가"는 주어가 될 수 없습니다. 즉, 원래의 문장의 의도는 "철수의 다리가 길다"인데, '철수'를 강조하기 위하여 주격(subjective) 조사(post-position)인 '가'를 사용해서 원래 관형어인 '철수의'를 주어마냥 사용해서 강조한다는 말이에요. "철수는 다리가 길다"보다 에서의 '는'의 역할보다 한 단계 더 강조하려다보니 이러한 용례가 생겼다는 이론이에요.

우리말도 그렇고 영어도 그렇고 소유(possessive)의 의미를 부여 하는 역할의 단어(영어의 of, 's)보다는 주어가 더 필수적인 문장요소 잖아요. 저는 이것을 조사로 하여금 단어의 격이 정해지는 한국어의 특징이라고 봐요.

이런 시각에서 볼 때 강조목적으로 쓰일 수 있는 이중주어는 크게 세가지로 나뉘어요.

1. 대-소 포함관계(including) 혹은 소유관계(possessive)

철수가 다리가 길다.
-> 철수의 다리가 길다. 에서 '철수의' 를 강조.
코끼리가 코가 길다.
-> 코끼리의 코가 길다. 에서 '코끼리의' 를 강조

2. 수량어 (quantity, volume)

물이 양이 많다.
-> 물의 양이 많다. 에서 '물의' 를 강조
탄산음료가 두 병이 있다.
-> 탄산음료 두 병이 있다. 에서 '탄산음료'를 강조

3. 부사어 (adverbial word or phrase)

내 옷이 때가 묻었다.
-> 내 옷에 때가 묻었다. 에서 '내 옷에' 를 강조
환자의 몸이 병이 들었다.
-> 환자의 몸에 병이 들었다. 에서 '환자의 몸에' 를 강조

아까 설명해드렸다시피 이는 '강조' 목적에서 '필수 문장성분'이 아닌 문장성분이 '필수 문장성분'으로 치환되어 사용하는 것이에요.

우리말에는 주어, 목적어, 보어, 서술어가 필수 문장성분이에요.

그 때문에 목적어의 경우에도 '이중 목적어'가 사용되는 경우가 있어요.

1. 대-소 포함관계(including) 혹은 소유관계(possessive)

내가 그 여자를 손을 잡았다.
-> 내가 그 여자의 손을 잡았다. 에서 '그 여자의' 를 강조.

2. 수량어 (quantity, volume)

그가 막걸리를 세 잔을 마셨다.
-> 그가 막걸리 세 잔을 마셨다. 에서 '막걸리' 를 강조.

3. 부사어 (adverbial word or phrase)

형이 나를 야단을 쳤다.
-> 형이 나에게 야단을 쳤다. 에서 '나에게' 를 강조.

Bonus, 서술어 강조

형이 나를 무시를 했다.
-> 형이 나를 무시했다. 에서 '무시' 를 강조.

제가 위에 서술한 이론은 수많은 이론 중 하나의 이론일 뿐입니다. 예를 들어 마지막에 쓴 '무시를 했다' 같은 경우는 어떤 학자는 단순히 "'무시했다'를 '무시를 했다'라고 수사적(rhetorical)으로 늘어 놓았을 뿐"이라고 설명하기도 합니다. ---저의 경우도 저는 학교다닐 때는 학교 선생님이 이중 주어를 다른 세상의 문법인 것 마냥 가르치셨는데, 대학에서 교양수업을 들을 때는 교수님이 또 전혀 다르게 가르치시더라고요.--- 하지만 어찌됐던 개인적으로 이 이론이 가장 설득력있다고 생각하고, 이것이 가장 도움이 될거라고 생각해서 Actively님의 이해를 위한 정보(Just for your information)라고 생각해서 덧붙입니다.


----------



## actively

mink-shin said:


> Hi, Actively.
> 
> 안녕하세요. Actively님. Grimbergen님이 말씀하신대로 굉장히 학계에서도 논란이 많은 부분이에요. 학자들이 다 그렇듯 일반인들이 생각하기에 쓸 데가 없고(useless) 불필요한(unnecessarily) 주제로 많이들 싸우죠.
> 
> 저는 그 중 한가지 학설을 소개해 드리려고 해요.
> 
> 그 학설의 이론이 저로서는 Actively님에게 도움이 될 거라고 생각하기 때문이에요.
> 
> 우선 '다리가 철수가 길다'는 몰라도 '다리는 철수가 길다'는 맞는 표현이에요.
> 
> 우리말에서 보조사 '는'은 문맥(context)에 따라 세가지 의미가 있는데,
> 
> 
> 
> 여기서는 '대조'의 의미로 사용되었다고 보시면 되요. 다른건 몰라도 다리만큼은 철수가 길다는 표현이에요.
> 
> 이제 아까 말하려고 했던 이론을 설명해드릴게요.
> 
> 
> 
> 표준대국어사전에 따르면 주어는 문장에서 "술어(predicate)가 나타내는 동작이나 상태의 주체가 되는 말"이에요.
> 
> 이를 고려해서 판단하면 "철수가 다리가 길다"에서 술어(predicate)는 '길다'이고 그것의 주체는 '다리'입니다. 그렇기 때문에 "철수가"는 주어가 될 수 없습니다. 즉, 원래의 문장의 의도는 "철수의 다리가 길다"인데, '철수'를 강조하기 위하여 주격(subjective) 조사(post-position)인 '가'를 사용해서 원래 관형어인 '철수의'를 주어마냥 사용해서 강조한다는 말이에요. "철수는 다리가 길다"보다 에서의 '는'의 역할보다 한 단계 더 강조하려다보니 이러한 용례가 생겼다는 이론이에요.
> 
> 우리말도 그렇고 영어도 그렇고 소유(possessive)의 의미를 부여 하는 역할의 단어(영어의 of, 's)보다는 주어가 더 필수적인 문장요소 잖아요. 저는 이것을 조사로 하여금 단어의 격이 정해지는 한국어의 특징이라고 봐요.
> 
> 이런 시각에서 볼 때 강조목적으로 쓰일 수 있는 이중주어는 크게 세가지로 나뉘어요.
> 
> 1. 대-소 포함관계(including) 혹은 소유관계(possessive)
> 
> 철수가 다리가 길다.
> -> 철수의 다리가 길다. 에서 '철수의' 를 강조.
> 코끼리가 코가 길다.
> -> 코끼리의 코가 길다. 에서 '코끼리의' 를 강조
> 
> 2. 수량어 (quantity, volume)
> 
> 물이 양이 많다.
> -> 물의 양이 많다. 에서 '물의' 를 강조
> 탄산음료가 두 병이 있다.
> -> 탄산음료 두 병이 있다. 에서 '탄산음료'를 강조
> 
> 3. 부사어 (adverbial word or phrase)
> 
> 내 옷이 때가 묻었다.
> -> 내 옷에 때가 묻었다. 에서 '내 옷에' 를 강조
> 환자의 몸이 병이 들었다.
> -> 환자의 몸에 병이 들었다. 에서 '환자의 몸에' 를 강조
> 
> 아까 설명해드렸다시피 이는 '강조' 목적에서 '필수 문장성분'이 아닌 문장성분이 '필수 문장성분'으로 치환되어 사용하는 것이에요.
> 
> 우리말에는 주어, 목적어, 보어, 서술어가 필수 문장성분이에요.
> 
> 그 때문에 목적어의 경우에도 '이중 목적어'가 사용되는 경우가 있어요.
> 
> 1. 대-소 포함관계(including) 혹은 소유관계(possessive)
> 
> 내가 그 여자를 손을 잡았다.
> -> 내가 그 여자의 손을 잡았다. 에서 '그 여자의' 를 강조.
> 
> 2. 수량어 (quantity, volume)
> 
> 그가 막걸리를 세 잔을 마셨다.
> -> 그가 막걸리 세 잔을 마셨다. 에서 '막걸리' 를 강조.
> 
> 3. 부사어 (adverbial word or phrase)
> 
> 형이 나를 야단을 쳤다.
> -> 형이 나에게 야단을 쳤다. 에서 '나에게' 를 강조.
> 
> Bonus, 서술어 강조
> 
> 형이 나를 무시를 했다.
> -> 형이 나를 무시했다. 에서 '무시' 를 강조.
> 
> 제가 위에 서술한 이론은 수많은 이론 중 하나의 이론일 뿐입니다. 예를 들어 마지막에 쓴 '무시를 했다' 같은 경우는 어떤 학자는 단순히 "'무시했다'를 '무시를 했다'라고 수사적(rhetorical)으로 늘어 놓았을 뿐"이라고 설명하기도 합니다. ---저의 경우도 저는 학교다닐 때는 학교 선생님이 이중 주어를 다른 세상의 문법인 것 마냥 가르치셨는데, 대학에서 교양수업을 들을 때는 교수님이 또 전혀 다르게 가르치시더라고요.--- 하지만 어찌됐던 개인적으로 이 이론이 가장 설득력있다고 생각하고, 이것이 가장 도움이 될거라고 생각해서 Actively님의 이해를 위한 정보(Just for your information)라고 생각해서 덧붙입니다.



앗...제가 한 동안 답변을 확인하지 못했는데, mink-shin님의 말이 무슨 말씀인지 알 것 같아요. 자세하게 설명해주셔서 감사합니다~


----------



## sk k

저는 한국인입니다.
'이중 주어' 라는 말은 처음 들어보네요.
다시말해서, 너무나 분석적인 질문 같습니다.
얼핏보면 한국인이 봤을때, 둘다 잘못된 문장처럼 보입니다.

곰곰히 생각해보니,
"다리가 철수가 길다" 는 확실하 잘못된 문장입니다.
그리고 "철수가 다리가 길다" 는 "누가 다리가 깁니까?" 라는 질문에 대한 답변으로만 쓰일것 같습니다.
하지만 이 또한 다소 어색합니다.
"철수 다리가 길다" 가 자연스럽습니다.

이중 주어. 실제로 거의 안쓰여요. 한국인은 아무도 안쓸것 같네요.


----------



## Dunno Jack

sk k said:


> 저는 한국인입니다.
> '이중 주어' 라는 말은 처음 들어보네요.
> 다시말해서, 너무나 분석적인 질문 같습니다.
> 얼핏보면 한국인이 봤을때, 둘다 잘못된 문장처럼 보입니다.
> 
> 곰곰히 생각해보니,
> "다리가 철수가 길다" 는 확실하 잘못된 문장입니다.
> 그리고 "철수가 다리가 길다" 는 "누가 다리가 깁니까?" 라는 질문에 대한 답변으로만 쓰일것 같습니다.
> 하지만 이 또한 다소 어색합니다.
> "철수 다리가 길다" 가 자연스럽습니다.
> 
> 이중 주어. 실제로 거의 안쓰여요. 한국인은 아무도 안쓸것 같네요.



위의 분이 쓰신 문법설명 저는 다 읽지는 못했지만 이중주어라는 게 예를 들어
- 철수는 돈이 많다
- 철수는 키가 크다
- 철수는 인기가 많다
- 철수는 머리가 좋다
등등

이렇게 ~는 ~가 ~하다 라는 식의 형태를 말하는 거 같네요. 사실 저도 첨 듣는 용어입니다.

"철수가 다리가 길다"는 님의 말씀대로 특정한 질문이나 이미 언급된 내용과 연결되는 경우가 아니면 이상하게 들리긴 하겠네요.


----------



## Shinobee

"너희들 중에 누구가 다리가 길어?" "철수가 다리가 길다" (not others but only Chul-soo is) 이렇게 답변하는 상황에는 자연스럽습니다.


----------



## Rance

Shinobee said:


> "너희들 중에 누구가 다리가 길어?" "철수가 다리가 길다" (not others but only Chul-soo is) 이렇게 답변하는 상황에는 자연스럽습니다.



누구가 x
누가   o


----------

